# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is February 4th for Vortex Binoculars



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is February 4th for Vortex Binoculars *

This drawing is for three different, but all awesome, binoculars:

*Vortex Razor HD 10x50 Binocular

Vortex Viper HD 10x42 Binocular

Vortex Talon HD 8x42 Binocular*

Congratulations to the winners of our January drawing:

The Grand Prize winner of the *Zeiss Conquest HD5 2-10x42 Z-Plex Riflescope #522611-9920* is:
Zack B of Rokslide

The two 2nd place winners, each receiving a *Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binocular #524508*, are:
Edwin J. of Graybeards
Grant O. of MonsterMuleys

The three 3rd place winners, each receiving a *Zeiss Terra 3X 2-7x32 Z-Plex Riflescope #522721-9920*, are:
Herb B. of 24HourCampfire
Alexander M. of SavageShooters
David T. of OutdoorsDirectory

Our next drawing is February 4th for:

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our website, *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*


----------

